# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Keeping tanks cool in summertime



## feefeefish (Apr 5, 2004)

I currently have a 10 gallon that I have had for 4 months, so it is my first summer with one. Today, the water temp got up to 85 degrees!







I did several 10% water changes, but could only get it down to 82.

My question is, what do you all do to keep your tanks cool? I can't manage multiple daily water changes throughout the summer as I must be at work.

I am currently setting up a 29g, and hopefully that will be less labile, but any tips would be MUCH appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## feefeefish (Apr 5, 2004)

I currently have a 10 gallon that I have had for 4 months, so it is my first summer with one. Today, the water temp got up to 85 degrees!







I did several 10% water changes, but could only get it down to 82.

My question is, what do you all do to keep your tanks cool? I can't manage multiple daily water changes throughout the summer as I must be at work.

I am currently setting up a 29g, and hopefully that will be less labile, but any tips would be MUCH appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Water change would be useless if the water you get from the local tap supply becomes hot as it travels through the pipe-lines. You could try floating bags of ice, but they would only last for so long. Really good way would be to crank up your AC but this will jack up the electric bill. Another alternative, albeit rather expensive one, would be to get a chiller. It is expensive but I truly believe the long run dividend will pay off~ So, to me it's more like an investment. They typically run from at least $200 to more than $600.

All in all, unless your fish are from coldwater Tropical area, I wouldn't worry too much about the temperature, particularly like the one you mentioned. 85 ain't bad







Mine will go over 90F and I live in Houston, Texas. Also, many tropical fish will endure this as their natural habitats normally have this kindda temperature range. In the 80's I would say you are still ok.

Paul


----------



## feefeefish (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks, Paul! The fish don't seem to mind it, so I guess I'll be happy in the 80's.

You're a gem!


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Evaporation is nature's way of cooling water. You can drop the water temperature a few degrees by taking off any sort of lid and allow free air movement over the water. Adding a fan promotes even more evaporation.

Of course, that works better in somewhat drier climates.

Lights drive the temperatures up. There's a limit to how much you can do to reduce lighting in a planted tank. Two possibilities are to use a shorter lighted period or to shift your lighted period so that the lights aren't on during the warmest part of the day.


Roger Miller


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

I too had a tank getting up into the 86 degree range recently (due to upgrading from one of my 55W to a 96W fixture). I was having quite a bit of fish loss (many new Cardinal Tetras (so it could have been a bad batch), 3-6 Corys and 1 SAE) that I attributed to the heat. Per suggestions on these forums, I changed out my glass hood for a piece of "egg crate" flourescent lighting material (available from the large home retail stores) and dropped my tank down to a fairly consistent 82 degrees. There is definitely increase evaporation and, thus, water loss in the tank. But, the fish loss has stopped. So, depending on the types of fish, the temp could be a problem.


----------

